# Looking for a blank in Seahawks colors



## qquake (Aug 11, 2015)

Can anyone point me in the direction of pen blanks in Seattle Seahawks colors? The green has to be neon green.


----------



## magpens (Aug 11, 2015)

Did you check with Brooks803 ?


----------



## sschering (Aug 23, 2015)

I have 2 I got in the Superbowl pool.


----------



## qquake (Aug 23, 2015)

Do you know who made them?


----------



## KenV (Aug 23, 2015)

Exotic Blanks :: Guest Artist's Blanks :: Fool4Peppers Blanks :: Brian's Team Spirit Resin Blanks :: Sea Needle Sports Resin Blank


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Aug 23, 2015)

Classic Nib has Blanks by Brooks (the ones pictured above)... It's the very first blank under his guest artist section and is listed as "12th Man" blank.  Our Seattle Woodcraft sells an acrylic version in Seahawks colors. I may have a few left or can get you some. They were kind of pricey... $15.95 or so. You may want to check WC website to see if they sell them. If not, and you want me to send some, I'd charge you cost+shipping... But, I personally would go with the Brooks version. I've turned some of his blanks as well as have a box of 30 or so left (sorry, no Seahawks colors). They really turn out nice!
Good luck, Jeff


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Aug 23, 2015)

PSI has a couple that you might take a look at. Try here: https://www.pennstateind.com/store/WXACL03.html
Or here:
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/WXLB2334.html


----------



## qquake (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the info, guys. The Brooks 12th Man is the one I'm looking for, but they're out of stock. I want something that has neon green in it. I looked at the PSI blanks, but the green in them isn't bright enough.


----------



## sschering (Aug 24, 2015)

The brooks blank is the one on the cherry board I posted.
Shoot me a PM.. We can make a deal for it.. Swap for a pen kit maybe..


----------



## qquake (Aug 27, 2015)

I just ran across these. They look perfect.

Exotic Blanks :: Pen Blanks :: Lava (Alumilite) Blanks :: Lava Lamp Blanks :: Lava Lamp Blank #69 - Mountain's Majesty

Exotic Blanks :: Pen Blanks :: Lava (Alumilite) Blanks :: Lava Lamp Blanks :: Lava Lamp Blank #89 - Crater Lake


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 27, 2015)

qquake said:


> Thanks for all the info, guys. The Brooks 12th Man is the one I'm looking for, but they're out of stock. I want something that has neon green in it. I looked at the PSI blanks, but the green in them isn't bright enough.


 
If you're still looking I've got some here at the house that you're welcome to.

Thanks everyone for the kind words and kudos!


----------

